# X-Caliber



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey everybody just wanta show y'all this shooter. I've never put my heart into a shooter like this before . Lots amnd LOTS of work. And worth every hour. It's ebony, Osage, and aluminum. Sanded to 2000. I really feel like this is my best work so far. It's a full size DX7. It feels amazing to hold and looks great. Balanced to a tee. It's a great shooter. I learned ALOT while making this one. Hopefully it'll up my game and I can produce even greater ones. I really would like to hear what y'all have to say on this one. What do y'all think? Thanks guys! Doug


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Words would not even come close to how beautiful it is.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I've got a long way to go.
Beautiful,Doug !!!!!

Thnx,Mike


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice line work on the lam Doug, I can see the time you spent on it. Beautifully done man!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH wow thats so cool !

you really rock man !

cheers


----------



## Linus1308 (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome that is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice slingshot. 
Hard to believe it is hand made!
Clearly, when you put your mind to it, your attention to detail is unreal.
It really shows that you cared how this slingshot came out.
THIS shooter is really "Top of the line".

SF


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

That is over the top man sooooo many parts that is dedication to the next level


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't even imagine the time it took to make something that beautiful!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> I can't even imagine the time it took to make something that beautiful!!


Me either! If I had to guess, I would say that THIS slingshot took 30 hours or so. It looks like he went over every inch of it with a magnifying glass to make sure it was perfect. Well done douggy.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

New Level for sure! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Hot popcorn and soda pop Doug! Well done Sir, well done.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

kinda early to be calling that the slingshot of the year, but Ive never seen anything more outstanding in my life Doug.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Fishdoug!

A pretty robust beauty!

Good job on cleaning the wood from that aluminum dust 

Did you know it told me its name?

It´s "The HORNET" (If I got that lady right  )

Great work!- Thanks for sharing!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

:bowdown: Unbelievably Gorgeous!!! You have seriously set a new bar. Jaw-dropping my friend. I have been slain by X-Calibur.

Tom


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow that's one nice looking cat


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

You should take a trip on down to Florida and make a couple for our competion tonight... lol


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Amazing Doug...i´d *SO* love to photograph this one hihihi


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Are you effing kidding me?! I can't...I just can't right now...(composure). Ok...that's a super nice slingshot, man! I'd bet it was murder on the tools, but well worth it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very lovely!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

What do I think?
It is stunning! Beautiful work! 
Great work as always!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! This is the new all-time high of your artistry. Fantastic job!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay man, the is nearing epic proportions!

Thing is freakin' amazing. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

that is one sweet shooter...but where do you put the bands on?......

Dennis


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

well all i can say is wow wow wow


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Your craftsmanship and level of work is almost unreal...

That slingshot is so amazing that I advice you not to sell it, but instead rent it to forum members. I'm sure a lot would pay for having the pleasure of holding that beauty, even for a few days!! 

You have two qualities that rarely are seen together on a craftsman: artistic spirit and hard-working character!!

Superb!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

, :bowdown:


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow!! that is absolutely stunning you are a truly magnificent craftsman /artist


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

fishdoug, you're making some awesome shooters man, congratulations  this one here isa beauty ona whole notha level! :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A BUMBLEBEE ON STEROIDS!!!!!!!!!!! Love it Doug. You can see how much went into that gem!


----------



## scotters (Mar 11, 2014)

That slingshot is absolutely beautiful!!! I am now really inspired to see what I can do with my fresh pile of Osage, but half of it is green so i can't work with it yet! argh!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

very beautiful contrast of color. And very clean. Congrats bud!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Heavenly


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u everyone! Y'all r the best people in te whole world. Thank u so much for all the inspiration and wonderful comments. Each one means SOO much to me. I sure do appreciate y'all . This is the best forum ever. U guys rock! Thanks for all the love


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

And Mr BToon it's absolutely great to see u on here again! I know u been busy in FL but I been having Btoon withdrawals


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Super duper top-notch work!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning

Rick


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u guys! I appreciate y'all very much . Thank u.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

seriously amazing finish and look to this one. i can only imagine the time spent. amaxzing job


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> seriously amazing finish and look to this one. i can only imagine the time spent. amaxzing job


Time spent = definitely 30 hours plus!!

I have a DX7 slingshot that douggie told me took him 30 hours, and it is not even close to as intricate and perfect as this one. Actually, it looks alot smaller than X-CALIBER. Actually, my fishdoug DX7 doesnt look much like any of the ones he posts on the forum. Those are REALLY NICE. 
At first I didn't think it was possible that douggie spent 30 hours on mine going by the way it looks, but everyone knows that douggie would never lie. Not considering how much he appreciates us'all...

...So this one HAS to be over 30 hours I figure.
Going by how my "30hour shooter" looks , x-caliber must have taken about 247 hours to complete. That is my guess.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great work Doug. I think your only limited by your imagination. If you can dream it, you can build it.
This is the first time I have commented on one of your slings but, I have enjoyed them all.


----------



## affmoney (Mar 26, 2014)

FishDoug said:


> Hey everybody just wanta show y'all this shooter. I've never put my heart into a shooter like this before . Lots amnd LOTS of work. And worth every hour. It's ebony, Osage, and aluminum. Sanded to 2000. I really feel like this is my best work so far. It's a full size DX7. It feels amazing to hold and looks great. Balanced to a tee. It's a great shooter. I learned ALOT while making this one. Hopefully it'll up my game and I can produce even greater ones. I really would like to hear what y'all have to say on this one. What do y'all think? Thanks guys! Doug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can i buy it since i am not in usa


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing craftsmanship! Well done!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! Awesome slingshot! Excellent craftsmanship, and simply beautiful!


----------

